# 8L A3 for sale in the US



## abdelrak (Oct 18, 2000)

didnt someone have an 8l a3 for sale out in WA state? i think he went by the name "statesidea3" this car was for sale at one time. anyone know if it still is, or how to contact him?


----------



## Corrado SLC NL (May 3, 2005)

*Re: 8L A3 for sale in the US (abdelrak)*

i think its back at park place in bellevue


----------



## abdelrak (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: 8L A3 for sale in the US (Corrado SLC NL)*

any idea as of when? i dont see it in their inventory online


----------

